# Dress on arrival to BMQ



## RHFC_moxness (1 Jun 2007)

Hi all,

Well finally I've managed to work my way into the Forces!  I'm off on BMQ at Connaught this summer, and I'm leaving 3June around 1130.  Long story short, I was added to a course last minute and given very little time to prepare, my Sgt. had little time either to prepare my joining instructions or other paperwork.  I'm not certain if I'm missing certain bits of information or I fail miserably at reading, but I've gone over my instructions a number of times now and nowhere can I find anything explaining what clothing I should be wearing during my travel from toronto to Ottawa.  I'm arriving in Ottawa at 1630 the day before my course is to begin.  I'm sorry if this is posted somewhere on these forums, I have searched and come up with nothing relating specifically to this questions.  Thanks!


----------



## Yrys (1 Jun 2007)

RHFC_moxness said:
			
		

> I'm sorry if this is posted somewhere on these forums, I have searched and come up with *nothing relating specifically to this questions*.  Thanks!



Amazing! Did you read all the threads or just look the title ?


----------



## RHFC_moxness (1 Jun 2007)

Yrys said:
			
		

> Amazing! Did you read all the threads or just look the title ?



I've gone through the stickied threads in the training section and recruiting section, and I have not found replies or questions asking what I should wear while travelling to my course location.  I apologize if it's there, but using the google search link and the on-site search function and searching up "BMQ" and "uniform while travelling" as well as "travelling to BMQ" has not lead me to an answer to my specific question.  If you'd be able to point me in the right direction I'd appreciate it, otherwise sorry for wasting your time.


----------



## formerarmybrat23 (1 Jun 2007)

havent gone yet myself. but i did watch the basic up shorts on force.gc.ca. Everyone was just wearing there normal clothes the first day. I guess they cant expect more then that. You should probably know all your ID numbers the first day too. My buddy drove from NB to St. Jean. He strolled up to the main desk and annouced he was there for basic. They yelled at him to idenifty the proper way and also address them in proper way. He nearly fell over. lol


----------



## Greymatters (1 Jun 2007)

"Dress on arrival to BMQ"

Avoid wearing a dress?  ;D

Unless you are a female, they're a bit conservative about these things...just tell them its a kilt...


----------



## RHFC_moxness (1 Jun 2007)

formerarmybrat23 said:
			
		

> havent gone yet myself. but i did watch the basic up shorts on force.gc.ca. Everyone was just wearing there normal clothes the first day. I guess they cant expect more then that. You should probably know all your ID numbers the first day too. My buddy drove from NB to St. Jean. He strolled up to the main desk and annouced he was there for basic. They yelled at him to idenifty the proper way and also address them in proper way. He nearly fell over. lol



haha, yeah I got my first taste of getting jacked up the other day.  I just got my kit yesterday and so when I showed up for Thursday night parade and didn't have my beret on (I coudln't for the life of me get the thing formed right) one of our Warrants gave it to me.  Looking forward to it all!


----------



## RHFC_moxness (1 Jun 2007)

GreyMatter said:
			
		

> "Dress on arrival to BMQ"
> 
> Avoid wearing a dress?  ;D
> 
> Unless you are a female, they're a bit conservative about these things...just tell them its a kilt...



Ah shucks! and I just spent good money on this little strapl.... errm.. I mean.... *shuffles off quietly*


----------



## Keebler (2 Jun 2007)

My joining instructions advise to wear casual clothes, but no jeans. Khakis would suffice i am sure.


----------



## Mithras (2 Jun 2007)

Wear a dress shirt, a decent pair of casual dress pants (kakis or something similar) and a decent pair of shoes.


----------



## medaid (3 Jun 2007)

*shrug* on my BMQ I was told to show up in uniform. Et voila I was there in uniform. Along with the entire course. No one came in civies.


----------



## Prairie Cowgirl (4 Jun 2007)

from formerarmybrat23: [haha, yeah I got my first taste of getting jacked up the other day.  I just got my kit yesterday and so when I showed up for Thursday night parade and didn't have my beret on (I coudln't for the life of me get the thing formed right) one of our Warrants gave it to me.  Looking forward to it all!] 

Hmmm....that's funny, I'm in the navy and I've been questioned by an officer and a Master Seaman about wearing my beret without a cap badge.  Maybe army & navy are different as to what recruits before basic/BMQ wear.

I'm off to Borden July 2nd, I'm just waiting for my instructions, so far I have no idea what I'm supposed to wear to BMQ either.


----------



## CF_Lifer (7 Jun 2007)

MedTech said:
			
		

> *shrug* on my BMQ I was told to show up in uniform. Et voila I was there in uniform. Along with the entire course. No one came in civies.



That's fine for Reservists, who have been issued their kit beforehand, but what about Reg Force Recruits?

Oh, and Connaught's great. It's not a large facility, but the food's Great, and the Range Control guys are great. Watch out for Ron!


----------



## Keebler (7 Jun 2007)

CF Lifer: reg force will have different joining instructions, im reg force and it states to wear casual clothes, but no jeans. Khakis would suffice i am sure. Shoes that are comfortable for lots of walking.  So use your judgement, no scrubby type clothes with holes etc. 

When you headed to BMQ CF?


----------



## CF_Lifer (7 Jun 2007)

Not sure, Hopefully by the end of the Summer. I have my Medical, and my interview on the 18th of June. 
I doubt I'll make it for that BMQ in the middle of July. I expect my medical to go well though, I can't forsee any complications. 
I'm ready, and itchin' to go though! Looking forwards to getting familiar with St. Jean, and Farnham.


----------



## LineJumper (9 Jun 2007)

I know this is too late for RHFC, but I remember distinctly some of the suits a few of the lads strolled off the bus wearing upon arrival to Cornwallis(I know, I'm showing my age). You can never go wrong with a nice brown suit and a white velour shirt, just match the shoes with the belt, open the shirt to your navel, wear a chain with a Lance Romance pendant, and VOILA! You will never be forgotten.  :blotto:


----------



## Roy Harding (9 Jun 2007)

LineJumper said:
			
		

> I know this is too late for RHFC, but I remember distinctly some of the suits a few of the lads strolled off the bus wearing upon arrival to Cornwallis(I know, I'm showing my age). You can never go wrong with a nice brown suit and a white velour shirt, just match the shoes with the belt, open the shirt to your navel, wear a chain with a Lance Romance pendant, and VOILA! You will never be forgotten.  :blotto:



Hey!!  You're giving away all my best kept secrets regarding dress for Basic!!  (Been there, done that - never forgotten).


----------



## Yrys (9 Jun 2007)

Roy Harding said:
			
		

> (Been there, done that - never forgotten).



Got a picture  ;D ?


----------



## Roy Harding (9 Jun 2007)

Yrys said:
			
		

> Got a picture  ;D ?



Somewhere - once the boxes are unpacked, MAYBE I'll upload one.

This involves suede suits, psychedelic shirts, bell bottom pants, and MUTTON CHOPS! - ya' think you're ready for it?


----------



## Yrys (9 Jun 2007)

Roy Harding said:
			
		

> This involves suede suits, psychedelic shirts, bell bottom pants, and MUTTON CHOPS! - ya' think you're ready for it?



Yes, YES  ^-^!


----------



## Roy Harding (9 Jun 2007)

Yrys said:
			
		

> Yes, YES  ^-^!



Gawd - I always did like the french ladies.  (In fact, I married one!!)

However, mon petit, you'll have to wait for a bit.  All our old photo albums are currently in boxes in the basement - and the contents won't be released until I build some appropriate cabinets in the living room, which won't happen until I have a shop built - which won't happen until all this WATER disappears (here in Terrace, BC)!

Having said all that - I PROMISE, mon petit, that I will send you a photo of me in suede suit, psychedelic shirt, and muttonchops, once I can find one - that may take some time.  (Can't say that I'll make it public - but YOU, Yrys, WILL receive one).


Roy


----------



## spenco (11 Jun 2007)

CF Lifer, if your going reg force with an interview 18 June your looking at September maybe even October start to your BMQ.  Look at the Basic Training section, the dates people are being sent for now are mid-august so by the time you have your interview and your medical clears and all that jazz you'll be looking at, like I said before atleast mid September.


----------



## Biggoals2bdone (19 Jun 2007)

Well I didn't have any kit beforehand, so i showed up with nothing military issue, got there in a t-shirt, and jeans I think, they aren't expecting you to know jack when you get there, the day you get there is your last day as a civvie.


----------



## Greymatters (19 Jun 2007)

Well, for most it is...


----------



## LineJumper (22 Jun 2007)

Do remember that when you're done basic, you'll go on to further training with time off. Imagine getting out of prison, you'll want some clothes that are suitable to any occasion, and if you're from the west coast or mild climate, On/Que can be damn cold in the winter.


----------



## Prairie Cowgirl (28 Jun 2007)

I just received my joining instructions this week.  It says nothing about what to wear upon arrival to Borden.  My husband taught basic last year here in Winnipeg, and nobody wore anything fancy when they arrived.  He said that t-shirt and jeans or whatever was fine for them the first day.


----------



## Disenchantedsailor (28 Jun 2007)

The basics,

If you don't have any kit before you get there then casual (business casual) is proper, gentlemen should wear a collared shirt and casual (read dress slacks) pants and comfortable shoes the joining instructions say no jeans, for the ladies not much differed except replace shirt with blouse and your set. If of course you are in the MOB (have been for some time) QR&O's (and I can't find the particular one right now (it'll take some digging) state that when joining a new unit mbr's SHALL report in, in service dress (Any order of S3's). QR&O 1.01 "How Words Construed" States that Shall inferes an act that does not leave a choice, where may inferes there is a choice on behalf of the mbr (that said I won't be wearing S3's when I report in in August)


----------



## slowmode (28 Jun 2007)

Read your joining instructions it will indicate what kind of dress wear you should arrive in. It says CADPAT for me.


----------



## Deek (28 Jun 2007)

You can never go wrong with a nice brown suit and a white velour shirt, just match the shoes with the belt, open the shirt to your navel, wear a chain with a Lance Romance pendant, and VOILA! You will never be forgotten.  :blotto:
[/quote]

 ;D That's too funny, I agree totaly.  That's the same outfit I went to basic in but my suit was baby blue.   ;D


----------



## Greymatters (28 Jun 2007)

How long ago was that?


----------



## Prairie Cowgirl (28 Jun 2007)

I have been issued 3 uniforms, but since I'm navy, I am not authorized to wear my uniform outside of my unit yet.  (until BMQ)  This is because we don't have our capbadges yet on our berets.  I think I will wear buisiness casual on the day I arrive, just to be safe.

oooh valour, tres cute  ;D


----------

